# Xbox 360 USB 16GB Flash Drive Priced at $70



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox 360 USB 16GB Flash Drive Priced at $70*

By Mike Sharkey | Mar 30, 2010 

The excessive storage pricing continues. Thankfully, there are now other options.

Microsoft confirmed on Friday USB flash drive storage is coming to the Xbox 360 via a system update on April 6, a significant shift in the company's previous strategy to control all of the console's storage options. But the more storage things change, the more they stay over-priced. Microsoft branded USB drives from SanDisk cost an arm and a leg.

SanDisk's 8GB and 16GB Xbox 360 USB flash drives are now listed on GameStop for $39.99 and $69.99, respectively. Conversely, you can now purchase a new, non-360 branded 16GB SanDisk USB flash drive on Amazon.com for $26.00. The 8GB model, unsurprisingly, can be yours for just over $13.








According to the GameStop product listing, the 360-branded USBs come pre-configured and with a 1 month Xbox Live Gold membership. SanDisk's 360 USBs ship on April 6.

Source: GameSpy


----------

